# Anyone on the ground in The Philippines and chatter on Monkeypox



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

We haven't been able to travel since November 2019. The plan is for departure in September this year. 

But I read a notice from today that Monkeypox has not yet closed the country's borders. 

From what we know it is a rash like issue that corrects itself in 2-4 weeks.

Any news on this? Thanks.


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

Even in the three states that have declared an emergency I don't see anything about air travel being affected. 
What Monkeypox State of Emergency Means for New York, California and More (msn.com)

In the southern US I have only heard of 5 confirmed cases on the local news with all of them in the larger city near me. Nothing in the rural area where I live. 

Hopefully they can share the vaccine and get it rolling out to more companies. So whether we will need a shot, test, or nothing at all is anybody's guess.

I can't imagine them locking things down in the next month over this. I too plan on leaving in September.

As far as the Philippines.
PH confirms first monkeypox case – Manila Bulletin (mb.com.ph)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The current Administration made it clear that there would be no more lockdowns, I think you'll be okay Louie, and Welcome to the forum.


----------

